# mkdir() und mod_rewrite



## Hansii1234 (7. April 2008)

Hi Leute!

Hab da ein Problem.
Ich möchte gern

```
mkdir("/new/temp/test", 0777)
```
ausführen lassen...
Soweit kein Problem. Funktioniert, wenn ich diesen Code in eine Seite schreib und
diese dann über den originalen Namen aufrufe.
Doch hab ich mod_rewrite und möchte die Seite nicht über den originalen Namen aufrufen.
Aber wenn ich es so aufrufe wie ich es will, kommt "unable to access...".
Obwohl der Pfad ein absoluter ist...

Was mach bzw. denk ich falsch?

Bin dankbar über jede Antwort 

Gruß!


----------



## Gumbo (7. April 2008)

Viel geredet und nichts gesagt. Zumindest nichts was in diesem Zusammenhang relevant ist.


----------



## Hansii1234 (8. April 2008)

Ok. Sorry!
War im Stress.

Das ist schon eine Frage, bezogen auf PHP.
Hab etwas durcheinander geschrieben...

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass bei mir unter PHP mkdir() nicht funktioniert, wenn ich die Seite über mod_rewrite aufrufe...
Spricht 

```
www.domain.de/haus/fenster1.html
```
statt 

```
www.domain.de/index.php?inc1=haus&ink2=fenster1
```

Obwohl ich einen absoluten Pfad angegeben hab ...

Gruß!


----------



## Gumbo (8. April 2008)

Die mkdir()-Funktion arbeitet im Dateisystem. Daher ist es egal, über welche URL ein Skript mit dieser Funktion aufgerufen wird, solange der angegebene Pfad korrekt ist.


----------



## Hansii1234 (9. April 2008)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht, doch geht es trotzdem nicht...
Die Pfadangabe ist so oder so die gleiche.
Der Code ändert sich ja nicht wenn ich die Seite über eine andere URL aufrufe...

Hab es jetzt anders gemacht.
Mach es jetzt per FTP.
Funtkioniert prima!

Trotzdem Danke!

Gruß!


----------

